

Is there an App/Map for passenger van restrictions in San Francisco? - syntern

Some streets prohibit tour buses and vans with seating over 8 person, which makes the tour planning a hell. Is there any app/map for that?
======
agilord
This page has some maps: <http://www.sfmta.com/cms/venf/truckbus.htm>

Check: "Truck and Bus Restricted Streets Map (PDF)"

~~~
syntern
that's great, thanks!

